# If You Had To Buy A New Work Van Which Make Would You Choose And Why



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I didn't realize the Promaster was front wheel drive. Can you tow with those?


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes. I'm not sure the capacity though


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

SAcarpenter said:


> Yes. I'm not sure the capacity though



5100 lbs


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah that's is prob not enough. We have an 18' covered trailer. We currently have an E350 diesel. We can tow our Bobcat if we want with it. I really like the look of the new Transit...but damn that is expensive.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

What is your gas mileage on the Promaster?


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not sure yet. We haven't had them for very long, plus I don't drive them. I will check out the milage when I get a chance though


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

*Bump*

Any more opinions or fuel ratings?

I need to buy soon.

Also anyone know what the Pros are saying about fuel prices 1-2-3 years out?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

If I could ..I would love to have one of these. I Checked Out a plumbers set up a while back. SWEET!! 

http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv-cargo?dcp=ppn.80264192.&dcc=0.256504802


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

blacktop said:


> If I could ..I would love to have one of these. I Checked Out a plumbers set up a while back. SWEET!!
> 
> http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv-cargo?dcp=ppn.80264192.&dcc=0.256504802


I met a guy last year who had one, he said it got terrible gas mileage for a van 9-11 mpg. He got a very good deal on it but he was told 18 mpg when he purchased it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

rrk said:


> I met a guy last year who had one, he said it got terrible gas mileage for a van 9-11 mpg. He got a very good deal on it but he was told 18 mpg when he purchased it.


I was mesmerized by the space! I never asked about the gas mileage .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I was mesmerized by the space! I never asked about the gas mileage .


If you want to be mesmerized take a look at a sprinter or a transit. My Sprinter is 15 ft from back door to seat base, and thats not the longest one either.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

rrk said:


> I met a guy last year who had one, he said it got terrible gas mileage for a van 9-11 mpg. He got a very good deal on it but he was told 18 mpg when he purchased it.



Yes not very good I drive one we get on average 21-22 liters/100km 
And yes from the door to the back of the seat isn't much more then 8 ft
I do cabinets and I would not recommend it


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

jlsconstruction said:


> I would put a sprinter anywhere near road salt.


did you mean "wouldn't"??

The paint system hasn't received great marks unless you're opting for the metallic paint.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

delete


----------



## Chuck Kiser (Aug 13, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2014 Promaster, middle length, high cab 2500, gas engine. MSPR in Dec. of last year was $33.5k, I got about $3200.00 in various rebates from my local Chicago RAM dealer. I'm only at 1600 miles but I'm getting slightly over 18 mpg mostly city driving.


----------



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had my high roof long base ProMaster for 10 months now and am averaging just a little under 18 MPG


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm getting right around 19-20 with my '08 Sprinter. Doesn't seem to change much at all between city, hwy, loaded, empty.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mileage is all well and good but how do repair costs compare? One of the reasons I settled on Ford for a personal vehicle is that I can get it fixed for less than anything else. I like the company fine(my work van is a Ford e350) but it's easy for a significant repair to cost 2-3x as much from one make to another, Ford parts are very inexpensive.


----------

